# Critique on my first canter? *youtube video included*



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Congratulations on your Canter accomplishment! 

Think: staying light and "scooping" with your pelvis... not plop plop plop in the saddle. Once you get the hang of how a canter feels and how your body mechanics are supposed to respond, it'll start to feel like butter!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

WELCOME to the forum. We're glad you found us!


Congrats!! You'l never want to trot again!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

welcome to the forum. Show us another video in a month after you've had some more canters. YOu're doing just great.


----------



## 4everiding (Jul 3, 2012)

Looking good  Congrats!


----------



## horse1324 (Apr 9, 2012)

Not bad for your first time ever! Welcome to life in the fast lane!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

nice job =]


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

That was a great first canter ever. As you develop your seat and core it will come a lot easier and you will actually be able to stay in your saddle without popping out. This is all a matter of time and muscle development and every rider starts here, I'm even still working on it myself. 

I especially LOVE that you were not braced on the reins and instead let the horse have it's head making it easier for it to go about it's business.

You have a wonderful start!


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

definatly good for your first canter ever! it's alittle hard to see cause you're pretty far away but I agree with Oxer try to move with the horse rather then bouncing around in the saddle, trust me it feels WAY better. Also let your hands move with the motion of the horses neck, like you're rowing a boat or making "train" actions (you know like when you were little and pretending to be a train by pumping your arms in a circle from the elbow....c'mon that could'nt have been JUST me)


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I've started posting a link to this thread pretty regularly, but it was very helpful to me:

http://www.horseforum.com/english-riding/riding-canter-half-seat-120340/

In the interest of self-humiliation, this photo was taken about 30 seconds into my first canter. It was also the first time in over a year that the horse had cantered. We were pretty much flying in formation...loose formation!










A year later, we're both MUCH better at it! And after all, we couldn't have been too much worse even if getting worse had been our goal!

Congrats. I think you'll have a lot of fun.

Oh...and 2 days ago was my youngest daughter's first intentional canter and she was on the same Appy. I was on my mare Mia, and we cantered inside their circle. And we all had fun.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

That was awesome for your first canter! If only mine had looked that nice, oh so many years ago.

Try to focus on pushing your heels down and using the sole of your feet to absorb the motion, like a spunge. I really love how you didn't brace on the horses mouth, like mentioned above. That is one of the biggest things with new riders. 

Try and flow with the horses motion, instead or against it. Really relax and try to be nice and soft instead of bracing for the movement and getting that really strange 'bouncy' feeling. Once you canter for a bit longer, I garauntee you will look like you've been doing it for years. Good job!


----------



## tambouro07 (Sep 20, 2012)

Great job on your first canter!!!


----------

